# The Jon Meyer Scoring Competition announced 31st May 2021



## Leslie Fuller (May 31, 2021)

Hi everyone, a quick heads-up that @Jon Meyer has just announced a scoring competition on his YouTube channel:




The main rule is that you can ONLY use, his Meyer Felt library, any of his free prototypes, and/or any Pianobook.co.uk instrument.

Here is the competition entry information rules and link: https://www.jonmeyermusic.com/scoringcompetition

If Jon posts a separate thread for this, I’ll happily delete this one. Just wanted to get the information out.


----------



## Liquid (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank You. This is the point, where i realised that my Cubase 11 Elements needs to be upgraded to pro to support 23.98 FPS.


----------



## Oxborg (Jun 3, 2021)

This was fun! 

Here is my entry:


----------



## LauraC (Jun 4, 2021)

@Oxborg Beautiful melody!


----------



## Oxborg (Jun 4, 2021)

LauraC said:


> @Oxborg Beautiful melody!


Thank you Laura!


----------



## blaggins (Jun 9, 2021)

I took a crack at this too, was a really nice excuse to dig more deeply into Pianobook. I'm blown away by the number and quality of instruments available for free! I tried to take it in vaguely scandi-noir direction...


----------



## Liquid (Jun 10, 2021)

This is my first competition entry ever. Thank You for the heads up, and for the opportunity.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 10, 2021)

Liquid said:


> This is my first competition entry ever. Thank You for the heads up, and for the opportunity.



Love the delay on the voice~


----------



## md11 (Jun 10, 2021)

@Liquid this is my first try on a online competition as well and my first post on VIC! yay!


----------



## Konna Creative (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello everyone! This is my competition entry, hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,
This is the track I've made for the competition
Hope you enjoy it


----------



## jaredforth (Jun 30, 2021)

This was a lot of fun to be a part of! Here's my entry:


----------



## Gian Luca Zucchelli (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi everyone, this is my entry to the competition organized by Jon Meyer. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Liquid (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 2, 2021)

Jon Meyer has just posted a YouTube video announcing the Finalists and the Winner of the competition!


----------



## blaggins (Jul 2, 2021)

Congrats everyone! Those were some really good pieces, especially the winner Girish Hothur's. Dang that one was impressive.

In case anyone is also curious (like I was) here are links to the winners' YT channels:

Girish Hothur: https://www.youtube.com/user/girishhothur

Carl Utbul: ??? I can't find this one, will update post if/when I come across it.
Alexandra Huynh: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb3rjP_qbnbv-BQNBKpZ9sQ
Jim Sanger: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_rgC4PiZoBtG2k3sP9RH1w
Jeff Harden: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR9l06aZExyUR_evzpfZdiA
CJ Thomas: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsEOswzEXx5iWdj0zYPb6jA

When Jon mentioned that he got nervous anytime he saw a "bunch of instruments" I sure hope he wasn't talking about mine!!


----------

